# ph # ? - organic is ....?



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 1, 2007)

i couldn't find any info on organic water ph level? i try to keep it between 6.5 - 6.8 when h2o ing, but have problems measuring correct amounts of ph down, so ... also , i use a friends hot tub ph up + down. it takes such a small amount, but i'm not sure this is a good thing to do?:angrywife: all help, as always, mucho welcome.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2007)

between 6 and 7 is good...but I "doubt" that hot tub ph adjusters are organic, and "might" destroy/kill beneficial organic life.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 3, 2007)

> have problems measuring correct amounts of ph down


I use 15% nitric acid as PH down. It's too strong when adjusting my 2L watering jugs.. so I mixed it with 4 parts water, and apply it with an eyedropper.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 3, 2007)

tks guys for your info. - yea, i didn't think the ph stuff was the best idea, prior to that i was using some ph6.5 aquarium ph adjuster. - its way to expensive + usage is very hi, so i don't want 2 use it anymore. it is however usefull to keep around because it neutrallizes the chlorine in the tap h2o. is the nitric acid something i would obtain from the hydro shop? r there other adjusters avail., that r more in keeping with an organic grow?


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been useing food grade, ascorbic/citric acid. It's used to keep fresh fruits from turning brown/off color, after its peeled and sliced. A portion about the size of the head of a wooden match, drops the ph 1 full point, in 1 gallon of water.
  Dolomite or hydrated lime, oyster shells in your soil mix, will aid in keeping that ph "in check"..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 7, 2007)

i have some citric acid man, and i`ve been experiencing high ph problems-why didn`t i think of that:doh: :stoned: :stoned: :huh:


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I have heard of using vinegar to make the PH more acidic and using baking soda to make it more alkaline.

These are good sources found in every house.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder what could happen to a plant if you crushed up a Centrum and mixed it in it's soil???


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2007)

hmmmmmmm..it would have strong bones...??


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm..it would have strong bones...??



Lmao!:rofl:

And healthy skin


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

I heard that a substance named (superthrive) is like giving your plant a flinstones multi-vitamin. I guess it's a  Vitamin B solution for your MJ and is said to hardly effect the PH. You can buy it at Wal-Mart Garden Center.:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 18, 2007)

yup, i`ve heard great things about "superthrive" myself, some dudes swear by it man. 
i`ve never tried it before, but i plan on doing so soon.
vinegar is not so good for lowering your PH. best to use citric acid or ph-down.


----------



## S-man (Oct 21, 2007)

thrive or superthrive is B1.  this to a plant reduces stress.  whenever you are doing anything to the plant like transplanting; give it a feeding of thrive.  5ml to the gallon.  i use 1/4 strenght thrive in the water to plump up the peat pods used to clone.  i use ph up or down made by supernatural - cheap by the gallon.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 24, 2007)

o.k. guys - so i need to use a ph down - i've used ph down for hot tubs, (not a good thing) switched to vinegar (not much better) + now (since my crop is now cut down) i can start out fresh with ????  citric acid ? - is this a household item? should i no about this item? where 2 get it? litebulb just went on - is this "lemon juice"? yes, it seems to be. - just asked the wife - she says it is - soooo - (never used lemon juice in my life - i don't get out much)


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2007)

Citric Acid is a good "ph-down" it`s used to break down certain foods etc, you can pick it up at any pharmacy-over the pond that is...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 29, 2007)

superthrive shoulld only be used in veg and as far as ph goes 6.0-6.8 is fine as with organics the ph tends to fluctuate a little and can vary day to day . Ph isnt something that should be worried about as much with organics. If it's in the range stated above it will be fine.


----------

